# Rohloff Owners Club has launched



## Jonnyboy (May 17, 2004)

Hi folks,

Myself and a few friends all have Rohloffs, and though it would be a good idea to start a worldwide owners club.

So here it is.

www.rohloffownersclub.com

Just loading the final version up at the minute, so just put a basic holding page to ensure the link works and everyone can access

I hope it serves a good purpose in providing something central for everyone to share info about Rohloff Speedhub's and their owners experiences

I hope you enjoy


----------



## Jonnyboy (May 17, 2004)

Switching server at the minute, so 404 error is up


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*Looks very promising!!*

*Looks to very promising!!*I sorta started something on the facebook site, here is anothe rinternal gear hubsite worth looking at to.

www.hubstripping.com
VernDog


----------



## Jonnyboy (May 17, 2004)

ok folks, back off the 404 screen back to the hold page

give me 30mins and we'll have the forum up


----------



## Jonnyboy (May 17, 2004)

Update - Monday 7th Jan at 11.00am GMT

Forum is now up and running, please feel free to register!!

www.rohloffownersclub.com


----------



## Jonnyboy (May 17, 2004)

Site is up and fully running now folks

Enjoy!


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm in already.


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

The Rohloff AG Germany have also officially joined. 
Finally a place to get questions answered outside of their office hours, great!


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if the ROC is still alive? I haven't been able to get to it in over a week.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I see that Birchwood Video (birchwoodvideo.co.uk), the ROC host, has a new web host, but it appears the account hasn't been activated yet. The RohloffOwnersClub.com redirect is still pointing to the old host.

Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, 

No luck here.


----------



## nicolap99 (Mar 21, 2006)

Site still seems to be down for me, anyone know if the site is a dead link?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It's not just you. In fact, just yesterday, somebody hacked the parent site (birchwoodvideo.co.uk).


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*mhhhhhh not yet*

Connection Problems
Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later:madman:


----------



## wheezee (Jun 23, 2008)

I was wondering if I was the only one who couldn't get in. I second your:madman:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang, I wanted to sneak in to this club 4 weeks ago without the prerequisite equipment... Now I meet the eligibility requirements, and it's no more? I feel lucky.


----------



## wheezee (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll be amazed if it's gone for good. It's an excellent resource, and a great place to get advice. If the guys who run it can't bring it back to life, maybe a new one will spring up in it's place.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Still not working then?

Any word of a new site?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Weaksauce.

Why don't you Rohloff guys just make the community here? Make a post, gather people, and do your thing.


----------



## wheezee (Jun 23, 2008)

But we liked our own site. It had nice curtains, and there was always tea in the pot.


----------

